# Droid Bionic ICS Theme for D3



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

http://goo.gl/P5axT

*I took no part in this theme, just simply sharing my findings.
*

If you are on a deodexed rom, it seems that Droid Bionic ICS theme for UNLEASHED will work just fine. I personally have flashed the theme over *MonsterRom 1.1h* and everything is working, no force closes. It should work whether or not you use 1% battery increments, as it does not flash a services.jar. It does already contain the 1% .pngs for the battery though. So, it should work on both 10% and 1% increment roms. Do NOT flash the batteries in this thread as they will cause you to bootloop. If you want 1% and are on a rom that only shows 10%, I recommend you flash a rom that has 1% battery, then flash the theme.

Be sure to thank the Themer!


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll download this and flash later. I'm on SDv2.0 so I'll report back if it works, and maybe post some screenies


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm using it with the Nexus Prime media files posted here: http://goo.gl/HdR4q

Walls will be added to an .apk later.


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup so far his is working great on top of Steel Droid v2.0.  Good find


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Yonnor said:


> Yup so far his is working great on top of Steel Droid v2.0.  Good find


It should work on any deodexed rom. I found this because someone on XDA was complaining that we have no themes. I was going to port it over but looked through the zip first and didn't really see anything bionic specific so I figured I'd be the guinea pig.


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha yeah people have been complaining alot lately. I figure its only a matter of time before we see more Bionic Ports seeing as how most stuff is so similar.

Butt-dialed from my D3


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

i like it... very much... just wish the theme wasn't just cyan or red.. would prefer blue or white


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"darionlear said:


> i like it... very much... just wish the theme wasn't just cyan or red.. would prefer blue or white


ICS is Cyan, better get used to it


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

A PNG master can change that



AndroidSims said:


> ICS is Cyan, better get used to it


rooted, debloated, UNL3ASH3D and now unthrottled! >=)


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone have the stones to test this on Liberty?! ;-)


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

jjhiza said:


> Anyone have the stones to test this on Liberty?! ;-)


Highly doubt it will work on liberty. Liberty has so many changes to framework as well as AOSP apps that are compiled to work with GB. It would prolly negate most of what liberty is.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

There is an awesome, complete ICS theme for CM7's Theme Chooser. I'm just waiting for Hash to release an updated build and I'll be hopping back over. I use the alarm on my phone to get up for work, so my audio not working before was a deal breaker.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

As previously stated this wouldn't run on liberty but there is a couple of ics themes for liberty on the bionic side so far. Mine isn't ics but I've ported to lib and I'm pretty sure the others are as well. Just so you know the themes made for Liberty RC1 will flash over the final you just loose the ability to change the banner text


----------

